# Captain Marvel: Das müsst ihr über die mächtige Heldin wissen



## Sebastian-Geiger (21. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Captain Marvel: Das müsst ihr über die mächtige Heldin wissen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Captain Marvel: Das müsst ihr über die mächtige Heldin wissen*


----------



## CyrionX (21. September 2018)

das einzige was man wissen muss, ist dass Sie eine völloige Fehlbesetzung ist und die Körperhaltung einer 16 jährigen Teenagerin hat, welche bei jeder "Kampfbewegung" rumwabbelt als hätte Sie nie in ihrem Leben einen Finger rühren müssen.
Natürlich ausser in den Szenen in denen sie völlig verkrampft diese lächerliche Elitekämpfer Haltung einnimmt.
Strongest Hero my ass


----------



## Odin333 (21. September 2018)

Da die Körperhaltung bei den kurzen Ausschnitten eigentlich kaum beurteilbar ist, muss bei dir wohl etwas anderes im Argen liegen.


----------



## Asuramaru (22. September 2018)

CyrionX3 schrieb:


> das einzige was man wissen muss, ist dass Sie eine völloige Fehlbesetzung ist und die Körperhaltung einer 16 jährigen Teenagerin hat, welche bei jeder "Kampfbewegung" rumwabbelt als hätte Sie nie in ihrem Leben einen Finger rühren müssen.
> Natürlich ausser in den Szenen in denen sie völlig verkrampft diese lächerliche Elitekämpfer Haltung einnimmt.
> Strongest Hero my ass



Dir ist aber schon klar das Captain Marvel nicht nach Shema F ablaufen wird wie alle anderen Superhelden Film.Held wird vorgestellt,Held bekommt kräfte,Held lernt mit Kräften umzugehen,Held bekommt passenden gegner mit ebenwürdigen kräften.

Daher ist es sogar absolut richtig das sie ihre Elitekämpferhaltung hat und auch dieser Eliteblick weil sie selbstbewuster ist als die anderen Helden die mit ihren Kräften erstmal ein haufen scheiße bauen und völlig verunsichert sind.

Siehe Tony Stark als er den Anzug entworfen hat in der Werkstatt mit Jarvis oder Steve Rogers der seine kräfte bekommt und zur absoluten Witzfigur gemacht wird in einen lächerlichen Outfit.Hier ist ein absoluter unterschied.Es kann nicht sein das ein held/in so enorme Kräfte hat und dann nicht selbstbewust damit auftritt in ihrer Erscheinung.Die weiß wie stark sie ist von daher ist ist dein Kommentar nur sinnloses Flamen ohne Hintergrundwissen,mehr nicht.



> Klar ist auch: Captain Marvel wird zu Beginn des Films Teil der Starforce sein, hat ihre Kräfte also schon länger. *Die Starforce ist eine Sondereinheit der Kree*, die in den Comics schon häufiger mit den Avengers aneinandergeraten ist.



Sondereinheiten sind Spezial/Eliteinheiten daher und die haben alle ein selbstbewustes auftretten,selbst bei der Army und Polizei ist das so.Jeder andere Held musste sich vorher zum Affen machen im MCU und jetzt kommt einer daher mit selbstbewusten Auftritt weil er seine kräfte schon hat und wird dann geflamet.

Das ist mal Sinnlos.


----------



## CyrionX (22. September 2018)

Wie du es selber ansprichst aber die Dissonanz selbst nicht erkennst. Eben hier passen das Auftreten und die künstlich stoische Mimik, die sie mit Apathie verwechselt als auch die unnatürliche Körperhaltung nicht zusammen.
Wer aber auch nur ein wenig Kampfsport Erfahrung hat und dann sieht wie Schauspieler(innen) kämpfen, die gerade mal 2-3 Monate vor Drehbeginn mit ihrem Crashkurs angefangen haben, merkt sofort die Defizite in Körperhaltung, Koordination und Ausführung.
Am besten sieht man das z.B. in schneller Schnittfolge, wo nach allen 2-3 Schlägen eine neu Einstellung gezeigt wird. Das hat nichts mit Michael Bay - Kameralehre zu tun, sondern einfach, dass die Schauspieler(innen) nichts drauf haben. 

Das hier, ist einfach kein Alien-DNA verstärkter Superhelden Body



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asuramaru (22. September 2018)

ÖÖÖÖÖ der Körper muss auch garnicht so aussehen als währe er Verstärkt und wo du Kampfsport ansprichst,da haste ein wenig recht aber das mit dem Äußerlichen stimmt widerrum nicht. Ich mache Kampfsport und dazu Yoga,Thai Chi,Laufen,Schwimmen,RadfahrenBodypump,Gritt und sehe äußerlich aus wie ein halbes Hänchen und werde immer unterschätzt.Nach dem Kampf haben sie alle eine andere Meinung.

Allein das Yoga und Thai Chi stärkt die Tiefemuskulatur so enorm stark,man muss nicht aussehen wie ein Monster um Stark zu sein,Muskeln sind nicht alles.zu sagen Brie Larson hat keinen Alien-DNA verstärkten Körper ist da kein Argument.

//edit ich nehm da auch immer gerne als Arguement balett,Balett ist eine der härtesten Sportarten der Welt,wen nicht sogar die Härteste.Allein hier bei 2:02min ist zu sehen was für enorme kräfte man haben muss um eine Frau auf einen Arm/Schulter halten zu können.Und die sehen alle aus wie ein Strich in der Landschaft,die haben aber alle abartige kräfte.Und bei 3.03min auf dem Kopf Balanciert,das erfordert soviel Kraft im Nacken und Wirbelsäule,von daher ist das niemals ein Argumennt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4sMc-p19FIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und als gegen Arguement kann ich Black Widow nehmen die Äußerlich auch eher eine Sexbomb ähnelt in ihren engen Lederanzug oder Büro outfit,es aber locker mit Aliens in Infinity War aufnimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2018)

Hat die Presseagentur von Marvel versagt ? oder der Layouter bilder falsch beschrieben ?

Bild 6 von 7 Captain Marvel: Bevor Carol Danvers zu Captain Marvel wurde, war sie Pilotin bei der US Air Force. 

Auf dem Jet steht aber Maria "Photon" Rambeau drauf und die Person hat schwarze haare und schwarze haut während auf Bild 7 von 7 Captain Marvel mit Blonden Haaren und weisser Haus gezeigt wird.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. September 2018)

CyrionX3 schrieb:


> Wer aber auch nur ein wenig Kampfsport Erfahrung hat und dann sieht wie Schauspieler(innen) kämpfen, die gerade mal 2-3 Monate vor Drehbeginn mit ihrem Crashkurs angefangen haben, merkt sofort die Defizite in Körperhaltung, Koordination und Ausführung.



Gute Schauspielerinnen, die gleichzeitig auch gute Kampfsportler sind, gibt es eben nicht gerade viele (bei den Mänenrn auch nicht unbedingt). Wenn du jetzt aber von Fehlbesetzung sprichst, würde mich interessieren, wen du gecastet hättest...


----------



## Asuramaru (24. September 2018)

Ohh es gibt sehr viele Weibliche Schauspielerinin die auch Erfahrene Kampfsportlerinin sind,meist sind diese aber Asiatischer Herkunft wie Rinko Kikuchi z.b legt eine gerade zu geniale Kampfszene in Pacific Rim hin bei der Partner Auswahl oder Kō Shibasaki auch bekannt als Yukie Yamamura aus 47 Ronin um mal zwei zu nennen.Aber auch Kelly Hu aus Born 2 Die ist eine sehr gute Kampfsportlerin.

Und Gal Gadot,die derzeitige Wonder Woman war früher bei den Israelische Verteidigungsstreitkräften und ist erfahren in Krav Maga.



> Kurz nach ihrem Sieg für den Titel als Miss Israel *diente sie zwei Jahre im Militärdienst als Kampflehrerin in der israelischen Armee*. Es war ihre militärische Erfahrung, die ihr die Breakout-Rolle als “Gisele” im “Fast & Furious” -Film einbrachte.


Quelle: https://www.boom-style.de/faszinier...oman-gal-gadot-model-fitness-girl-kampfsport/


----------



## RichardLancelot (24. September 2018)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hat die Presseagentur von Marvel versagt ? oder der Layouter bilder falsch beschrieben ?
> 
> Bild 6 von 7 Captain Marvel: Bevor Carol Danvers zu Captain Marvel wurde, war sie Pilotin bei der US Air Force.
> 
> Auf dem Jet steht aber Maria "Photon" Rambeau drauf und die Person hat schwarze haare und schwarze haut während auf Bild 7 von 7 Captain Marvel mit Blonden Haaren und weisser Haus gezeigt wird.



Maria Rambeau fliegt in der gleichen Staffel wie Carol Danvers. Die Figur ist, zumindest im Comic, wichtig für die Story, da sie die Mutter der Helding Monica Rambeau ist, die später die neue Cpt. Marvel wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (24. September 2018)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Monica Rambeau ist, die später die neue Cpt. Marvel wird.



Um genau zu sein ist Monica Rambeau die zweite, die nach Mar-Vell den Titel Captain Marvel übernimmt und damit schon lange Zeit vor Carol Danvers.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. September 2018)

Asuramaru schrieb:


> Und Gal Gadot,die derzeitige Wonder Woman war früher bei den Israelische Verteidigungsstreitkräften und ist erfahren in Krav Maga.



Schön und gut, aber Asiatinnen passen nicht zur Rolle (ich böser Rassist, ich) und Gal Gadot spielt wie gesagt schon Wonder Woman.


----------



## Asuramaru (24. September 2018)

Das waren ja nur Beispiele.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J500FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## RichardLancelot (24. September 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Um genau zu sein ist Monica Rambeau die zweite, die nach Mar-Vell den Titel Captain Marvel übernimmt und damit schon lange Zeit vor Carol Danvers.



Das stimmt soweit, die Zeitlinie ist hier allerdings etwas verwirend, da Carol Danvers ihre Kräfte bereits vor Monica Rambeau besaß, sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt jedoch nicht Cpt. Marvel nannte...
Mir ist im Trailer schon aufgefallen dass die Zeitsprünge die der Film für's MCU bedeuten recht groß sein werden, immerhin hat Fury in einer Szene sogar noch beide Augen.


----------

